# AW and Tomy track compatibility



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Can AW track connect to Tomy track directly, or does it need a special adapter link piece. 
I thinking of how to expand the AW drag strip with Tomy track.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

No adapter needed. They use the same design.

-Paul


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Paul. That will make the drag strip expansion easy.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Are the rails the same on AutoWorld and Tomy track?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are they rail heights even on AW track, as opposed to Tomy track?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I didn't see any visible differences and have interchanged the track with no issues. I'll take a digital micrometer to each piece and see if I can find anything this evening.

-Paul


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

*Another related question...*

Are the AW controller and powerpack plugs interchangeable with Tomy AFX 'orange' ones?

Thanks!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I did not find any real difference in rail height from piece to piece. I measured out half a dozen of each. A couple of thousandths at most from piece to piece regardless of which make. I did notice the AW rail seems to attract the magnets a bit more. The metal is a bit flatter in shine but appears to be the same material.

The controllers use the same plug interface.

-Paul


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

How about the ohm's on the controllers? What do they measure? Tomy are like what 45 I think??... Are AW's any better suited for the cars they produce than that?


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

hey tjd I thought the tomy controllers were 90 or 100 ohm????? I truly don't know though, I thought I had read that somewhere on here one day because there was a post on changing the resistor if you burnt your controller out. Again this is a question as I'm really not sure, just what I thought I remembered.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

That 100 ohm resistor thread is about modifying a controller for tjet use by changing to a 100 ohm resistor, which works better with them. Most modern set controllers are lower than that--IIRC, tomy is around 45 ohms and tyco/mattel more like 70...

--rick


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks!

I think I just figured out how to get the essentials of the AW drag strip to Europe without paying shipping on pounds of 15" straights and a heavy but useless (this side of the pond) power supply


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, well I'm glad to hear the track has been improved.
I have some older sets where the rails get so high, some cars won't go over them, 
and some turns where the rails go so low, almost flush to the track, some cars lose contact.


----------

